# ????



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Guys, I have been having some issues when target shooting. I am fine at 10, 20, and 30 yards. It seems as though everything is off to the left at 40, 50 and 60 yards. By about the same amount at each distance.
My question is, what is causing this. Is the site off (and only showing up on longer arrow flights)or am I torquing my bow when I shoot. I shoot with my hand open on the bow. I know that this might be an awful tough answer without seeing me shoot but I thought I would throw it out there. I am not planning on shooting any animals past 40 yards yet anyway since I am a fairly new archer. Thanks for the input!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> am I torquing my bow when I shoot.


Dan, it sounds like it. I have had the same problem when just tossing longer shots at targets for the fun of it, but since I'm locked at 35yds or less for hunting it really isn't an issue for me. I put on a thin jersey glove on my handle hand that have little rubber grippers (which I wear hunting anyway) and it helped me.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

I would have thought the torquing too but you said it is off the same amount at both distances. I am wondering if you have some sort of fletching contact. Maybe the arrow gets steered by the feather/vanes beyond a set range which is why the longer are off the same amount. I would also be surprised at the how they line up for smaller distances though unless your groups are just a bit bigger and your saying it is in your group when it actually wouldn't be. Make sense?

If you a member of a club have someone watch you. For that matter if your a member of LAB (main in Fargo) I could watch you sometime and maybe help (doubt it) but I could find someone who could. If nothing else talk with Tom at the Outdoorsman. I think he has to be one of the best archery guys for setting up and helping with form. He told me a couple things once and I ruined an arrow shooting the 4th one (can't say robinhood as they weren't in the bullseye).


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I went in to the Outdoorsman on Friday and he retooled me. I had a guy that is a good bowhunter set me up initially but I was pulling the string off to the side of my face because my peep was off. He moved the peep and gave me some shooting tips and I feel much better already. Now I need to resight and I should be good to go. Thanks for the info. It was a bow torque problem.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

The big things guys do when they shoot at those distances and your are shooting left is your probably don't have your bow level when you shoot. You might be tilting the bow...and that is going to cause some movement. Also, focus on holding your pin...any little movement of dropping your arm early or not holding the pin on the target is going to cause some movement of your desired shot placement


----------

